# Gehl 2580 baler questions



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I am going to be replacing the belts and doing some general maintenance on a Gehl 2580 baler. The person that owns the baler, bales silage with it. I have looked over the parts book and can not find much on the silage upgrades. My questions are: did Gehl have a bale restrictor like a Vermeer (owner says silage bales stick in chamber so he reduces bale density), also what about scapers for the rollers? Thanks


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If they are like the previous models there was a kit you could buy for silage. I forget off hand what all came but it was in the manul.If I remember will check manual later and see.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I had a 1470 that I used for many years for baling dry hay, so I have an understanding of Gehl's ideas. I have only had access to a parts manual, from what I can tell he has the deluxe model, not the silage special. In the parts manual it shows that the silage special might have an added drive roller??? Thanks again


----------

